# Accesories for Humminbird Depth finders



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I was wondering if any one knows where I might be able to get some accesories to convert my Humminbird Pirahna 1 portable into an ice fishing ready depthy reader? I have looked in all the major magazines, and catalogs to no avail. I even emailed Humminbird themselves, and they do NOT make any ice fishing accesories. Any help that any one could give me would be greatly appreciated. We should be able to get out on the ice this weekend here in east central Iowa, that is if we can limit out on our deer.


----------

